# Sad That These Warning Are Necessary



## smoke665 (Aug 9, 2016)

Came across this little tidbit in a camera manual today. Couldn't help but laugh when I thought "there are really  people out there who need this type of warning".


----------



## TheLibrarian (Aug 9, 2016)

I remember reading that then i got all worried. Like how close is it to my eye and what exactly are the risks?


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, common sense isn't as common as it should be.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)

Just take a look at any ladder sold in the US.  You really can't see the ladder due to all the safety stickers slapped on it.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 9, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Just take a look at any ladder sold in the US.  You really can't see the ladder due to all the safety stickers slapped on it.



Now that's a different story!!! 2 months ago, I took a spill off a step ladder. Took 12 staples to close the split in the back of my head, and the knot still hasn't gone away completely. Obviously I wasn't reading the stickers.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Aug 9, 2016)

I wish I would have known this 5 minutes ago.....


----------



## snowbear (Aug 9, 2016)

WARNING: Do not drive a motor vehicle or operate machinery while attempting to get pregnant.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## photoguy67 (Aug 9, 2016)

My favorite one was on a chain saw "Do not stop chain with hand or groin". There is a story there!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 9, 2016)

that always cracked me up too!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2016)

I know several neighborhoods that could use to have this sign posted.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## smoke665 (Aug 10, 2016)

*On Children Cough Medicine: 
'Do not drive a car or operate machinery after taking this medication'
*
As a parent and grand parent I really don't want to see my hyped up 6 yr old speeding down the highway, or operating a bulldozer,  but I guess some might as this follows: 

*Keep out of reach of children unless under adult supervision.*


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2016)

My favorite label is "Take two tablets every six hours and keep away from children."


----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> My favorite label is "Take two tablets every six hours and keep away from children."


This is one of my favorites.  Again, which one of you sicko's caused this one. 






*"6PCS Precision screwdriver set not to be inserted into PENIS" *


----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

Really? There are eggs in this egg carton? Surprising!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite label is "Take two tablets every six hours and keep away from children."
> ...



I recall seeing a catalog with a vacuum cleaner with a warning about inserting the............ er...................male part.


----------



## scoop2622 (Aug 10, 2016)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Big surprise you're talking about male parts!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

scoop2622 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


Sad That These Warning Are Necessary


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sad That These Warning Are Necessary



Talking to yourself again?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> scoop2622 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...





480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad That These Warning Are Necessary
> ...


Nope just pointing out that stupidity goes both ways.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

HughGuessWho said:


> View attachment 125851


Why does that not surprise me???? That looks like a Walmart price sticker.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Aug 10, 2016)

On Apple's iPod Shuffle marketing materials in 2005: _*“Do not eat iPod Shuffle.”*_

On the packaging for a wristwatch: *"Warning! This is not underwear! Do not attempt to put in pants."*

On a Terrestrial Digital outdoor antenna:_ *"Do not attempt to install if drunk, pregnant, or both."*_

 On a Samsung 3D TV disclaimer:_* "Pregnant women, the elderly, sufferers of serious medical conditions, those who are sleep deprived or under the influence of alcohol should avoid utilizing the unit's 3D functionality."*_

Man, those drunk moms-to-be just can't catch a break!


----------



## nerwin (Aug 12, 2016)

When I ever see warning labels like that, there usually is some kind of story behind it. Someone out there has done it and probably sued the company. Remember the hot coffee lady? Haha.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 12, 2016)

480sparky said:


>



Kind of reminds me of the weird commercials on TV during the day from law firms. 

"if you died from this drug, you may be entitled to compensation" - Yeah. That makes so much sense.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2016)

The Product usage liability lawsuits of the 70s and 80s really made the retail industry have absurb warning labels.  Some people needs labels on themselves such as "I'm stupid, so stay away from me"


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 12, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> The Product usage liability lawsuits of the 70s and 80s really made the retail industry have absurb warning labels.  Some people needs labels on themselves such as "I'm stupid, so stay away from me"



Nature has a way of "adapting" to correct deficiencies in a species, although it might take many years. We can only hope that one day those labels will be there at birth!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 12, 2016)

Ahhhhh.... The Darwin Awards!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2016)

Just what I was thinking! www.darwinawards.com.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well I guess Jr. is not going to have a good weekend.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2016)

Seriously????


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2016)

Apparently Disney didn't have enough of these.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2016)

Damn and it was so easy to wash my granddaughter and her clothes at the same time.


----------



## wamason (Aug 14, 2016)

There are times when I think "I'd love to know the original circumstances behind this warning label...", then I think about it for a few minutes and... "nah..."


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry, no funny warning labels from me ... I'm living in Europe.




smoke665 said:


> Came across this little tidbit in a camera manual today. Couldn't help but laugh when I thought "there are really  people out there who need this type of warning".


 Seen that new Sigma camera ? Would need the label "dont operate the controls while looking through the viewfinder or your fingers might end up in your eyes".

Most. Stupid. Camera Design. EVER !

Plus of course it looks absolutely hideous.





480sparky said:


> Just take a look at any ladder sold in the US.  You really can't see the ladder due to all the safety stickers slapped on it.


 Whow, I would love to see a picture of that one ... there isnt a single warning sticker on my ladder.

Though on second thought - I guess how careless some people are with that one or two would actually be in order.

And yes thats people who are otherwise quite intelligent.


----------



## jkzo (Aug 19, 2016)

Pron or porn area!!!!!!


----------

